# Josh 78 Work-Report



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

Ok Members on this Topic you can Show what i do this week or day.........

Chevy 65 Convertible



Chevy 51 Fleetline


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)




----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

This is from the day............. :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

josh u building alot of them y dont u just make your own build thread homie?


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Oct 20 2008, 10:56 AM~11917602
> *This is from the day............. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Over the past, I would say, five to ten years, I have always had a problem of starting a project and never finishing it! lol That's whenever I had time. I like your craftsmanship and tenacity to have complete models with the simplest things done. No overkill of trying to open doors, operable front suspension and all this other wild stuff goin on! Your builds are nice and clean man! Keep up the good work!


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

nice work homie keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 20 2008, 06:01 PM~11917673
> *josh u building alot of them y dont u just make your own build thread homie?
> *


Yes sire pink............i know what you mean........ i hate the color from my fleetline
i think it.s a good point to start hear..new color new shape :yes: :yes:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 








:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

LOOKING GOOD!!!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good i like the 65 but the front knock off is on backwards lol


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Oct 23 2008, 09:08 PM~11953168
> *looks good i like the 65 but the front knock off is on backwards lol
> *


 :nono:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

good work homie keep it up


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

NICE color for that car, just looks really good.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Oct 23 2008, 08:03 AM~11950139
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



this one is my favorite one from u so far!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Oct 23 2008, 09:03 AM~11950139
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Oct 24 2008, 12:06 AM~11955135
> *this one is my favorite one from u so far!
> *


Thanx man Pink..........and Felas :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

:biggrin: Today


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks great....


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Oct 28 2008, 12:52 PM~11994993
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



x2 great wurk


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

keep it coming , looking real good with that impala.


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

nice and clean josh !


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

good job


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

New Update........... :biggrin: :biggrin: 







Let me know what do you think..........


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

DAM BRO THATS A CLASSIC LOOK THERE REAL NICE


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

This is on my bench.....Lincoln 65 Prestige...i start it yesterday this is my quickes build hope i can finish tomorrow........


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Real clean,,,, :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JohnnyB (Nov 9, 2008)

Great work! Can you show us more of how you did the Impala suspension?

Thanks,

JB


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> New Update........... :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

lookin bad ass bro


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Nov 4 2008, 01:51 PM~12057034
> *New Update........... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




thats clean!

hella nice work bro


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

NOICE WORK JOSH!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 9 2008, 11:11 AM~12105172
> *NOICE WORK JOSH!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2. Clean!!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:yes: super clean 65 :yes:

i love that color


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

Chevy 51 Fleetline.....

Let me know what do you think.......
Stýle and color 1.2.3


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I love the idea....I'd try to take down the humb a little bit and make it a little more of a slope....looks good though.


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanx man i work on it.......... :biggrin:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

clean rides homie plain and simple, just simply clean!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Nov 24 2008, 07:37 PM~12242857
> *clean rides homie plain and simple, just simply clean!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


THanx.... :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Nov 24 2008, 08:35 AM~12241852
> *I love the idea....I'd try to take down the humb a little bit and make it a little more of a slope....looks good though.
> *


x2 :0 :0 :0


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

THIS IS WHAT I DONE LAST WEEK........
iI WEDSAND IT THE CHASSI EVER AND EVER YOU CAN SHOW ON THE CHASSI
THE FIRST COAT OF COLOR IWILLDO THIS 2 TIMES MORE...IN THE MIDEL CAME THE BLUE COLOR.........YOU SEE IT ON THE BOTTON
SORRY FOR PICS ...NOT GOOD REALLY QUICK


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

QUICK UPDATE.....51 CHEVY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

I mean its a crazy Different Style dude ! :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Lookin good Homie... :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: UPDATE.....51....... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

This Ride is Crazy man,,,,very OG....you got Style... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tingoose1948 (Dec 19, 2008)

wow cool very detailed


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Dec 19 2008, 10:52 PM~12477361
> *This Ride is Crazy man,,,,very OG....you got Style... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  uffin: THANX:::::::::


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Dec 13 2008, 07:02 PM~12420331
> *I mean its a crazy Different Style dude ! :biggrin:
> *


YEAH MAN THATS IT..... uffin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Nov 4 2008, 10:51 AM~12057034
> *New Update........... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


this is bad as fuck josh!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 20 2008, 03:55 PM~12482336
> *this is bad as fuck josh!!
> :thumbsup:
> *


THANX MAN....ON THIS FLIX THE CAR IS NOT FINISH YOU CAN SHOW IT FINISH 
IN MY TOPIC FINISH BUILD ONLY :biggrin:  LOOK AT THER MAN


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

nice idea and nice paint  

i would call it speedster lowlow :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Dec 19 2008, 11:29 AM~12477165
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: UPDATE.....51....... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 never saw a 51 get that treatment  very original


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

LOOKS KILLER LOVE THE COLOR COMBO


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

THANX FELLAS........HOPE I CAN FINISH THAT ONE THIS YEAR


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Dec 22 2008, 09:21 AM~12497394
> *THANX FELLAS........HOPE I CAN FINISH THAT ONE THIS YEAR
> *



Better hurry Homes ..

Nice


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

NEW PROJEKTS

62 CATALINA........PRIMER IS ON THE CHASSI





RESIN REGAL CUTTY


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD BRO


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jan 24 2009, 09:44 PM~12802754
> *LOOKING GOOD BRO
> *


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

clean builds homie


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

NICE RIDES IN HERE


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

thanx fellas


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

UP DATE :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

coming out clean bro :thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

YOU CAN SEE THE AIRBAGS FROM.....rollinoldskoo.....THANX MAN


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

looks real good bro


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 7 2009, 02:20 PM~12935522
> *looks real good bro
> *


 x2


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

THANX FELLAS


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> AIRBAGS FROM.....rollinoldskoo.....THANX MAN
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Clean build! :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 22 2009, 05:26 PM~13077330
> *Clean build! :thumbsup:
> *


x2.....Nice


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Bro... :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 23 2009, 10:24 AM~13084054
> *Seeing your model.makes me want to build one.......keep up the great work Bro... :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 23 2009, 03:24 PM~13084054
> *Seeing your 64..makes me want to build one.......keep up the great work Bro... :thumbsup:
> *


WORD........ AT THE MOMENT I CLEAR MY 62 CATA......... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Feb 23 2009, 10:28 AM~13084075
> *WORD........ AT THE MOMENT I CLEAR MY 62 CATA......... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YEA YEA.... :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

SOME CLEAR ON THAT ONE........


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Lookin Good.... :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Feb 25 2009, 06:10 AM~13106298
> *Lookin Good.... :thumbsup:
> *


x-2 :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 25 2009, 04:53 PM~13107001
> *x-2 :biggrin:
> *


THANX BRO :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

THE FINISH IS DONE.....MORE FLIX COMING IN THE SUNSHINE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Feb 28 2009, 04:31 PM~13139566
> *THE FINISH IS DONE.....MORE FLIX COMING IN THE SUNSHINE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


nice laquer Josh :0


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

:0 LOVE THAT COLOR


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

inside is done :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Mar 11 2009, 04:01 PM~13251020
> *inside is done :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 GREAT work Josh


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Mar 11 2009, 07:44 PM~13251425
> *:0 GREAT work Josh
> *


X2....Very nice... :thumbsup:


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

:thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin: clean build ...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 nice


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

HERE IS MY NEW TOY IWATA CR ITS TIME TO START SOME PAINT JOBS
THE GUN WORK VERY NICE FOR ME..........SO FAR :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Apr 25 2009, 05:09 AM~13684878
> *HERE IS MY NEW TOY IWATA CR ITS TIME TO START SOME PAINT JOBS
> THE GUN WORK VERY NICE FOR ME..........SO FAR :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


One of the best airbrushes money can buy!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Nov 4 2008, 10:51 AM~12057034
> *New Update........... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> > AIRBAGS FROM.....rollinoldskoo.....THANX MAN
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Apr 25 2009, 05:09 AM~13684878
> *HERE IS MY NEW TOY IWATA CR ITS TIME TO START SOME PAINT JOBS
> THE GUN WORK VERY NICE FOR ME..........SO FAR :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Nice one Josh  

What kind of compressor you use bro ?


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Apr 25 2009, 11:53 PM~13687770
> *Nice one Josh
> 
> What kind of compressor you use bro ?
> *


jun air troll is what i used bro


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Nice job on the blue!!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

NEW UPDATE

FIRST PAINTJOB WITH MY AIRBRUSH
IMPALA 59





































LET ME KNOW WHAT DO YOU THINK FELLAS
I M NOT SURE THE RIMS ARE OK?????????


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

big difference when you break out the air brush huh :biggrin: 


nice work so far bro


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Nice Job Josh , i like the Color combo you choose !
But add some other Rims on it !!!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@May 7 2009, 09:11 PM~13816764
> *Nice Job Josh , i like the Color combo you choose !
> But add some other Rims on it !!!
> *


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

<span style='font-family:Arial'>SOME UPDATS 

64 COLOR IS CANDY RED THIS MY FIRST PATERPAINT JOB :biggrin: 














































COMENTS ARE WELCOME


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

looks good josh


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice to see some work again Josh


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jun 5 2009, 07:18 PM~14107161
> *Nice to see  some work again Josh
> *


X-2


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Jun 5 2009, 06:40 PM~14106492
> *<span style='font-family:Arial'>SOME UPDATS
> 
> 64 COLOR IS CANDY RED THIS MY FIRST PATERPAINT JOB :biggrin:
> ...


Lookin REAL good Josh! :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

THANKS EVERYONE MEANS ALOT


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Jun 5 2009, 03:40 PM~14106492
> *<span style='font-family:Arial'>SOME UPDATS
> 
> 64 COLOR IS CANDY RED THIS MY FIRST PATERPAINT JOB :biggrin:
> ...


looks good bro  i was thinking of using real leather to the other day when i was at the hobby shop :biggrin:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

builds looking good josh

i would use wheels with blue painted center stars for your 59 ! looks more pro tourer then


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Jun 6 2009, 08:14 PM~14112144
> *builds looking good josh
> 
> i would use wheels with blue painted center stars for your 59 ! looks more pro tourer then
> *


THANX FOR YOUR COMMENT BRO CHECK IT UP BUT I THINK I DO IT ONLY IN CROM :biggrin:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

its your build homie, do what ever you want to do  :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

LITLE UPDATE 59 :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

lookin sweet Bro... :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

U GOT SOME BAD ASS CARS HOMIE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Jun 28 2009, 12:37 AM~14315935
> *LITLE UPDATE 59 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Keep on building Josh


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Jun 27 2009, 06:37 PM~14315935
> *LITLE UPDATE 59 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...






lookin good bro


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

dam, real leather, man you took it to the next level. your build is coming out nice man, keep it up


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

cool idea with the real leather


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@Jun 29 2009, 08:03 AM~14325991
> *cool idea with the real leather
> *


YEAH I LIKE IT BUT ITS HARD TO FIT THE LEATHER ON THE SEATS :biggrin: 

THANKS EVERYONE


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

THE PAINT ON THAT 64 IS SICK WHAT ARE YOU USING FOR PAINT....FOR YOU BRUSH...


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Jun 29 2009, 05:31 PM~14328045
> *THE PAINT ON THAT 64 IS SICK WHAT ARE YOU USING FOR PAINT....FOR YOU BRUSH...
> *


THANX 

I USED HOK AND ZERO PAINTS.......64 IS ZERO P KANDY RED


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)




----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

THE BIG ONE


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Jul 23 2009, 09:16 PM~14560811
> *THE BIG ONE
> 
> 
> ...



Breaker breaker wassup Josh


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Jul 23 2009, 12:16 PM~14560811
> *THE BIG ONE
> 
> 
> ...


looks good but........................................................




































slam it !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

59


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Yeahhh , Josh is still alive !


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Aug 24 2009, 11:38 PM~14866166
> * 59
> 
> 
> ...



Nice Josh


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Aug 25 2009, 08:23 AM~14872843
> *Nice Josh
> *


x2 very nice... :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Aug 25 2009, 08:06 AM~14872976
> *x2  very nice... :biggrin:
> *


X3 to the third power! :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Aug 25 2009, 11:58 AM~14872686
> *Yeahhh , Josh is still alive !
> *


YES SIR :biggrin: 

THANX HOMIS


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> YES SIR :biggrin:
> 
> THANX HOMIS
> [/quote


----------



## Teemu Vuorinen (Aug 18, 2009)

For the leather, i would ask did you use Model Factory Hiro's Adhesive leather?... its thin and can be pressed on each lines and all to make the seat really look leather ones... other than that, i like your jobs alot... and those airbags? how they are made and can they be bought anywhere?


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Teemu Vuorinen_@Aug 26 2009, 10:50 AM~14885093
> *For the leather, i would ask did you use Model Factory Hiro's Adhesive leather?... its thin and can be pressed on each lines and all to make the seat really look leather ones... other than that, i like your jobs alot... and those airbags? how they are made and can they be bought anywhere?
> *


Here is my Model made seats from a pocketbook ..Real Leather....


----------



## Teemu Vuorinen (Aug 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Aug 26 2009, 06:43 PM~14885548
> *Here is my Model made seats from a pocketbook ..Real Leather....
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah looks good tho the details of seats have gone too as the pocketbook leather is too thick, otherwise good job MFH's Adhesive Leather is REAL too but alot thinner


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Aug 24 2009, 01:38 PM~14866166
> * 59
> 
> 
> ...


undercarriage is lookin good, is that alclad on the undees?


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

THANX FELLAS  

I USED REAL LETHER FROM LETHER STORE BUT YOU NEED THINE LETHER IT WORKS REAL GOOD STRECH IT A LITTLE BIT AND THEN YOU CAN LAY IT SMOTH OVER THE PARTS YOU WOND FOR DETAILS YOU TAKE WATTER ON THE LETHER YOU CAN PRESET ON THINE DETAILS OR MAKE YOU OWEN DETAIS.......

airbags can you get from rollinoldskoo he is a member in that forum ask him  

AND YEAH THATS IS ALCLAD ON THE UNDEES THE MOST PARTS I PAINT WITH IT
ON THIS CAR


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

SOME UP DATES HOPE YOU LIKE IT :biggrin: 

59  


















64


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Nov 29 2009, 01:17 AM~15807036
> *SOME UP DATES HOPE YOU LIKE IT :biggrin:
> 
> 59
> ...



YES WE DO


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Nov 28 2009, 04:17 PM~15807036
> *SOME UP DATES HOPE YOU LIKE IT :biggrin:
> 
> 59
> ...


both impys lookin good man!!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Nov 29 2009, 03:04 AM~15807990
> *YES WE DO
> *


Thanx homi


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

:wow:THIS IS IT</span></span> :wow: 










one ghost shot :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that 59 looks good


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

59 looking good as hell!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Mar 12 2010, 12:05 PM~16869441
> *:wow:THIS IS IT</span></span> :wow:
> 
> 
> ...





:0


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Mar 12 2010, 11:05 AM~16869441
> *:wow:THIS IS IT</span></span> :wow:
> 
> 
> ...



OMG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is beautiful !!!!!!!!!!!!! 

More pics !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Your doing great stuff Man.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

MORE :biggrin:


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

LOOKS REALLY GOOD BRO . I LIKE THIS COLOR SCHEME ALOT :thumbsup: .....


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Mar 12 2010, 06:48 PM~16869792
> *MORE  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Nice to see some work again bro.......


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

NICE WORK BRO


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

hey josh,
looking very good !

where do you hide all the time ? :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

THANKS ALOT EVERYONE


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2010)

Great looking builds! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kymdlr (Apr 30, 2009)

That 59 is dope!


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Dec 19 2008, 03:29 PM~12477165
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: UPDATE.....51....... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


51 sweeeeeeeeeet bro !!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Mar 12 2010, 09:05 AM~16869441
> *:wow:THIS IS IT</span></span> :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


color combo, good wheel choice DAMMMMM


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Mar 12 2010, 09:05 AM~16869441
> *:wow:THIS IS IT</span></span> :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: fuck yah! that bad boy came out nice!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

THANX ALOT FELLAS.........

shot some new pics :biggrin: 

.............THIS IT IS......................
































































YOU LIKE THAT.............


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Mar 15 2010, 07:53 PM~16898717
> *THANX ALOT FELLAS.........
> 
> shot some new pics :biggrin:
> ...







:biggrin: THAT SHIT LOOKS SMOOTH BRO! :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

thanx bro


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Mar 16 2010, 01:53 AM~16898717
> *THANX ALOT FELLAS.........
> 
> shot some new pics :biggrin:
> ...



VERY NICE bro... :cheesy:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Mar 15 2010, 04:53 PM~16898717
> *THANX ALOT FELLAS.........
> 
> shot some new pics :biggrin:
> ...


I like it....A LOT!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

thanx for the feedback......ROY and J.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Mar 16 2010, 01:53 AM~16898717
> *THANX ALOT FELLAS.........
> 
> shot some new pics :biggrin:
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Jun 6 2009, 12:40 AM~14106492
> *AND ALSO I WORK ON 64 COLOR IS CANDY RED THIS MY FIRST PATERPAINT JOB :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

yo thanx Siim12


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Mar 15 2010, 07:53 PM~16898717
> *THANX ALOT FELLAS.........
> 
> shot some new pics :biggrin:
> ...


bad ass!!!, colors and wheels look great on there :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

X2!!!!!!!!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

THANX FELLAS  

DO SOME WORK ON THE 64


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Mar 17 2010, 05:57 PM~16918790
> *THANX FELLAS
> 
> DO SOME WORK ON THE 64
> ...


that's a cool job dude! :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Mar 17 2010, 11:57 PM~16918790
> *THANX FELLAS
> 
> DO SOME WORK ON THE 64
> ...



Looks good already J


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Mar 17 2010, 11:45 PM~16919236
> *Looks good already J
> *


THANX BRO


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Nov 4 2008, 11:51 AM~12057034
> *New Update........... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Looking good homie, Lovin the color.


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)




----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

nice collection josh

any news in here?

where did you get your impalas? ebay germany?


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CustomFreak_@May 3 2010, 07:55 PM~17374153
> *nice collection josh
> 
> any news in here?
> ...


THANX 

yes ebay germany and some shops but its hard to find :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@May 3 2010, 10:49 AM~17372320
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I love that display case, and the rides are lookin' good !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Bad-ass rides in here.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 3 2010, 07:17 PM~17376931
> *I love that display case, and the rides are lookin' good !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *






x-2, shits sick boi!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice display and collection


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@May 3 2010, 07:49 AM~17372320
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats a nice display, i gotta build me one too


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

------CITY LIVE------






































THANX FOR LOOKING


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@May 14 2010, 04:33 PM~17491254
> *------CITY LIVE------</span>
> <img src=\'http://i400.photobucket.com/albums/pp85/josch78foto/IMGP0198.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> ...





<span style=\'color:red\'>Real nice looking build. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@May 14 2010, 04:33 PM~17491254
> *------CITY LIVE------
> 
> 
> ...





love the color on this bro! sick work!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 14 2010, 10:18 PM~17491718
> *love the color on this bro! sick work!
> *


thanx man


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

verry nice work


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

Damn....Always some sick rides in here bro!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Clean!


----------



## coleman9219 (Apr 10, 2010)

Clean and Lowwww :nicoderm:


----------



## lower_case_j (May 10, 2010)

racing stripes w/kandy on a lowrider? dude... i'd never think to do that, but that's HOT!


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

looks killer


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@May 14 2010, 10:33 PM~17491254
> *
> NICE COLOR BRA   *


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

THANX FELLAS


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

-------ARCTIC BLUES---------





























THANX FOR LOOKING


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

damn homie that fuckers clean!! 70 is sick! :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 21 2010, 12:29 AM~17559692
> *damn homie that fuckers clean!! 70 is sick! :biggrin:
> *




:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@May 21 2010, 04:26 AM~17559681
> *  -------ARCTIC BLUES---------
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@May 21 2010, 10:26 AM~17559681
> *FAWK :wow:
> 
> Sick bro. *


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@May 21 2010, 03:26 AM~17559681
> *  -------ARCTIC BLUES---------
> 
> 
> ...


Damn it.... :wow:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

arctic blue looks sick i like the paint


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

damn nice projects josh looks great


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

THANX ALOT FELLAS


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@May 21 2010, 06:26 PM~17559681
> *  -------ARCTIC BLUES---------
> 
> 
> ...



looks awesome


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Damaged_@May 21 2010, 04:57 PM~17565143
> *looks awesome
> *


x2


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

x3!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

THANX TO ALL FELLAS


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

ITS TIME TO PUT SAME PARTS TOGETHER ............THE MOST PARTS ARE READY NOW


:::::CITY LIVE::::::::::: 























































THANX FOR LOOKING


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Looks Clean Josh !


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Jun 10 2010, 12:27 PM~17750403
> *ITS TIME TO PUT SAME PARTS TOGETHER ............THE MOST PARTS ARE READY NOW
> :::::CITY LIVE:::::::::::
> 
> ...


Real nice!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Jun 10 2010, 01:27 PM~17750403
> *ITS TIME TO PUT SAME PARTS TOGETHER ............THE MOST PARTS ARE READY NOW
> :::::CITY LIVE:::::::::::
> 
> ...


Ccccclean!!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks killer...good idea on replacing the molded frame bolts ect.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Jun 10 2010, 03:27 PM~17750403
> *ITS TIME TO PUT SAME PARTS TOGETHER ............THE MOST PARTS ARE READY NOW
> :::::CITY LIVE:::::::::::
> 
> ...


 :wow: nice work on this!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Dynasty don't be BS'n !!!!!!!!!!

That is hitttin' hard homie !!!!!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

THANX ALOT FELLAS


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Jun 10 2010, 01:27 PM~17750403
> *ITS TIME TO PUT SAME PARTS TOGETHER ............THE MOST PARTS ARE READY NOW
> :::::CITY LIVE:::::::::::
> 
> ...



looks good. cant wait to see more pics


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@May 21 2010, 10:26 AM~17559681
> *  -------ARCTIC BLUES---------
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Jun 10 2010, 10:27 PM~17750403
> *ITS TIME TO PUT SAME PARTS TOGETHER ............THE MOST PARTS ARE READY NOW
> :::::CITY LIVE:::::::::::
> 
> ...


Nice sixfo! :0 :0 :wow:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

------CITY LIVE------




































THANX FOR LOOKING
[/quote]
LIKING THIS 64 HOMIE


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

-------ARCTIC BLUES---------



























THANX FOR LOOKING
[/quote]
VERY NICE HOMIE


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

THANKS FELLAS MEANS ALOT


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

this is 67 impala 4 door that a german homi produzet is for sale now
Anybody have intrest on this on pm me 

http://204442.homepagemodules.de/t258f12-S...mpala-door.html

thanx for looking josh


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Aug 7 2010, 03:43 AM~18250610
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats nice !


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 7 2010, 06:40 AM~18250772
> *thats nice !
> 
> 
> ...


X-2


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

..................CITY LIVE..................


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

nice!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

classic!


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Nice work Josh!!! :0 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:wow: Thats sweet!! Very nice build man!!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Very nice 64   I'm loving the last pic


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Aug 19 2010, 02:59 PM~18354764
> *..................CITY LIVE..................
> 
> 
> ...


clean


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Aug 19 2010, 04:59 PM~18354764
> *..................CITY LIVE..................
> 
> 
> ...


My God I love this Impala !!!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

THANX ALOT FELLAS


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Aug 19 2010, 02:59 PM~18354764
> *..................CITY LIVE..................
> 
> 
> ...


CccCcccCcclean!! I start to stutter...


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 20 2010, 08:27 AM~18359633
> *CccCcccCcclean!! I start to stutter...
> *



THANX DR J :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Sick 64" Josh


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

i appreciate it homies!!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Aug 19 2010, 03:59 PM~18354764
> *..................CITY LIVE..................
> 
> 
> ...


thats fuckin pimp love the paint


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Aug 19 2010, 02:59 PM~18354764
> *..................CITY LIVE..................
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

THANX ALOT FELLAS


----------



## owenart714 (Mar 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Aug 20 2010, 04:10 PM~18364266
> *i appreciate it homies!!
> 
> 
> ...




*thats sick bro! i always appreciate a good 64!*


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

nice build josh!!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Sep 7 2010, 03:52 PM~18507656
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Sep 7 2010, 03:52 PM~18507656
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks great.. :thumbsup: post some more pics ....


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Sep 7 2010, 02:52 PM~18507656
> *
> 
> 
> ...


great paint job!

def more pics


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Sep 14 2010, 03:32 PM~18566124
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin really good Josh !


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Sep 14 2010, 01:32 PM~18566124
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see this one finished!!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 15 2010, 08:47 AM~18572268
> *Can't wait to see this one finished!!
> *


x2


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Sep 14 2010, 03:32 PM~18566124
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that looks good already !

What color are you going with?


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Sep 15 2010, 02:34 PM~18573140
> *Wow, that looks good already !
> 
> What color are you going with?
> ...



THANX ALOT........  

I THINK SILVER BASE COAT AND ROOT BEER WITH SOME PATERN..........


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Sep 15 2010, 03:11 PM~18575949
> *THANX ALOT........
> 
> I THINK SILVER BASE COAT AND  ROOT BEER WITH SOME PATERN..........
> *



Yes !!!!!!!!!!! That will look good !


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

DID SOMTHING ON THE IMP 70


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Oct 8 2010, 05:58 PM~18766228
> *DID SOMTHING ON THE IMP 70
> 
> 
> ...



Ive you dont sell it to me i will steal it bro j/k. :ninja: 

SICK...


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Oct 8 2010, 05:02 PM~18766245
> *Ive you dont sell it to me i will steal it bro j/k. :ninja:
> 
> SICK...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THANX BRO


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

DID SOMTHING ON THE IMP 70


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

That 70 would look perfect in my collection........... let me know..................


----------



## Damaged (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Oct 15 2010, 05:00 PM~18816711
> *DID SOMTHING ON THE IMP 70
> 
> 
> ...


Nice paint work bro


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

THANX FELLAS


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Bad ass 70, josh.


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

damn bro i want the rims from the artic blue build... where did you get them...?


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

the monte ls looks sick who made the clip?
:wow:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by josh 78_@Dec 19 2010, 12:48 PM~19366826
> *
> 
> *





youza bad dude! :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Dec 19 2010, 06:25 PM~19369925
> *the monte ls looks sick who made the clip?
> :wow:
> *


thats a jevries special right there!  look like you got the jevries wheels too huh?! i didnt make it in time for the wheels, but i got me that LS clip! the 70 looks hot too!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Ooo, do I see a Lifestyle Replica maybe ........ Great work so far fam !!! Keep us posted.


josh 78 said:


> uffin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

josh 78 said:


> uffin:


That's going to be a high quality build!!


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Hey nice to see something from you again .... wich Wheels are tis on this Models ? :thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

jevries said:


> That's going to be a high quality build!!


 hope so tray may best.........:thumbsup:



Trendsetta 68 said:


> Ooo, do I see a Lifestyle Replica maybe ........ Great work so far fam !!! Keep us posted.[/QUOTE#
> 
> Maybe  not sure about the colors yet... appertice it.uffin:
> 
> ...


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

josh 78 said:


> uffin:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

josh 78 said:


> DID SOMTHING ON THE IMP 70


paint job is badass


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

Josh has some mad skills....


----------

